# Can anyone ID this engine?



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello can anyone tell me the class of engine this is ? Which model number ? |This one made by ATLAS in Austria. It runs great, nice and quiet compared to other engines I have. I'm thinking on converting it to DCC


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Could be either a GP7, GP9, GP18 or GP20……basically all those had the same body, with different numbers and sizes of radiator fans on the roof….


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a GP 9 or 18. I did a search for the Delaware and Hudson locomotive roster and couldn't find any with that number. The only GP models they have listed are GP38 and GP39. Maybe someone more knowledgeable will weigh in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

After researching with the info you guys gave, I think it matches closest to GP18. But Ive also learned that with just looking at GP18's, they vairied from as you said shape of roof mounted radiator fans 

Thank you for the help


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The images are a little fuzzy to make out details, and some of the main spotting features between GP7, GP9, and GP18 are solely in the arrangement of body louvers on the hood doors and battery boxes, as the overall body is similar and the engine inside it generates different HP.

It's either a GP9 or GP18, the switch from double 36" radiator fans to single large 48" fans happened on later model GP9s, so it wouldn't be a GP7 with that fan arrangement.

The one thing it's 100% not is a GP20. GP20 has obvious difference from the rest as it's the first turbo-charged locomotive. As such, instead of two small exhaust stacks on either side of the central fan for the dynamic brake (DB), there one big exhaust stack in front of the DB fan. There's also an extra boxy bit sticking out of the side of the body in the turbo area.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

I imagine Atlas took some design liberties. the roster for DELAWARE & HUDSON shows no #7098


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is a GP9 made by Roco for Atlas.

Roco also produced a GP30, EMD GP-38 Low Nose, EMD GP-38 High Nose, EMD GP-40 Low Nose, EMD SD-24 High Nose, EMD SD-35 Low Nose, EMD FP-7A, Alco S-2/S-4, and F9A. The SD24 was the first Atlas loco made by Roco. It was followed by the SD35(same chassis), GP38, GP40 and FP-7.

Alco FA1 and EMD E7A locomotives made by Roco for Atlas were introduced in the late 1970's. The S-2 and S-4 switchers that Roco made for Atlas were introduced in the late 1980's. 

Roco's production from those days is easily identified by "Made in Austria" embossed on the bottom of the trains. Roco also manufactured FM H-10-44 engines in HO gauge for Walthers, Alco C424 diesels in HO for AHM, and Baldwin Shark Nose A+B Units, Alco FA-1+FB-1's, EMD E7A and EMD E9A's in HO for Model Power. A re-tooled version of the Alco Century 415 diesel was made by Roco for International Hobby Corporation (IHC).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Murv2 said:


> Looks like a GP 9 or 18. I did a search for the Delaware and Hudson locomotive roster and couldn't find any with that number. The only GP models they have listed are GP38 and GP39. Maybe someone more knowledgeable will weigh in.


Don’t be assured by researching what railway had which locomotives, or the numbering of such…..those early N scale locomotives (and HO, for that matter), were done in pretty much every railroad paint scheme, whether the real railroad owned that type of locomotive or not….there was really no attention paid to real world operational accuracy, they just made trains in paint schemes for everyone….


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> those early N scale locomotives (and HO, for that matter), were done in pretty much every railroad paint scheme, whether the real railroad owned that type of locomotive or not


They still do it . . . Bachmann sells a high short hood GP50 in Santa Fe "Warbonnet". I don't think anybody runs high short hoods anymore except Norfolk Southern.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

There’s a handful of regional roads that still run high hoods, mostly Alco Centuries.
I’m not sure if a GP60B really counts or not, but BNSF was still using them 10-12 years ago.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

GNfan said:


> They still do it . . . Bachmann sells a high short hood GP50 in Santa Fe "Warbonnet". I don't think anybody runs high short hoods anymore except Norfolk Southern.


They still make them because a lot of modellers like to model the past…..I was talking more about how they make locos and cars in road names that were never owned or operated by the real railroads….


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> They still make them because a lot of modellers like to model the past…..I was talking more about how they make locos and cars in road names that were never owned or operated by the real railroads….


So is he.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry, that’s not the impression I get….


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

"Bachmann sells a high short hood GP50 in Santa Fe "Warbonnet". "

Is what he said.

AT&SF did not have that.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

GP50 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!


Bachmann Trains Online Store! : GP50 - Gift Shop Catalogs HO Parts Large Scale Parts N Parts On30 Parts General Parts & Supplies O Scale - Williams Track DCC Sound Boards E-Z App boards Locomotive / Tender Speakers All Scale Kit Bashing ecommerce, open source, shop, online shopping, store



estore.bachmanntrains.com





the Santa Fe, Union Pacific, and Wisconsin Central are totally bogus.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

cv_acr said:


> GP50 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!
> 
> 
> Bachmann Trains Online Store! : GP50 - Gift Shop Catalogs HO Parts Large Scale Parts N Parts On30 Parts General Parts & Supplies O Scale - Williams Track DCC Sound Boards E-Z App boards Locomotive / Tender Speakers All Scale Kit Bashing ecommerce, open source, shop, online shopping, store
> ...


I agree with you completely….that was the intent of my post (post #8) and what I was trying to get across, so I guess I failed in that…


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

BINGO While searching out for like engines, I came across this picture of a Burlington Northern #2083 WHICH IS another engine I was researching










Old_Hobo said:


> I agree with you completely….that was the intent of my post (post #8) and what I was trying to get across, so I guess I failed in that…
> [/QUO





Old_Hobo said:


> I agree with you completely….that was the intent of my post (post #8) and what I was trying to get across, so I guess I failed in that…


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The engine in post 17 above is a GP38.
As good a workhorse as you could find...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It’s a GP38-2, actually….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That -2 added dynamic brakes didn't it?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

No. The dash 2 differences were mostly in internal electrical components, I think a more modular system. Don't hold me to that though. The main exterior difference is the addition of an oval sight glass on the engineers side at the rear of the prime mover.
DBs were an optional as far back as at least the GP7, maybe as early as the FT.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like dynamic brakes went back to all F units…..not sure about the FT units…

Edit: some FT units did have them….


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

cv_acr said:


> The images are a little fuzzy to make out details, and some of the main spotting features between GP7, GP9, and GP18 are solely in the arrangement of body louvers on the hood doors and battery boxes, as the overall body is similar and the engine inside it generates different HP.
> 
> It's either a GP9 or GP18, the switch from double 36" radiator fans to single large 48" fans happened on later model GP9s, so it wouldn't be a GP7 with that fan arrangement.
> 
> The one thing it's 100% not is a GP20. GP20 has obvious difference from the rest as it's the first turbo-charged locomotive. As such, instead of two small exhaust stacks on either side of the central fan for the dynamic brake (DB), there one big exhaust stack in front of the DB fan. There's also an extra boxy bit sticking out of the side of the body in the turbo area.


 Its a DELAWARE & HUDSON #7098


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

OilValleyRy said:


> No. The dash 2 differences were mostly in internal electrical components, I think a more modular system. Don't hold me to that though. The main exterior difference is the addition of an oval sight glass on the engineers side at the rear of the prime mover.
> DBs were an optional as far back as at least the GP7, maybe as early as the FT.


Correct the "-2" series modifier indicated a production switch to upgraded electronics systems.

The new series also had a few minor external production differences that make for spotting features:

sight glass on hood door on engineer's side
overhanding sheet metal on the rear of the cab roof
larger battery box on conductor's side - if you look at the equipment boxes below the cab, on the non "-2" series engines the access doors line up with the front cab wall. On "-2" series units, the front access door is longer and extends slightly under the cab
Certain types units also had other spotting features between the non "-2" and "-2" versions of the model, e.g. the GP38 had a slightly longer radiator with wider fan spacing than the later GP38-2; the SD40-2 used a longer frame than the SD40.

Dynamic brakes are NOT a spotting feature for any model; they were always optional.

Side note: just to keep things really confusing, sometimes you'll find that some of the older units that were originally built as non "-2" units have been more recently rebuilt to "-2" or even more modern "-3" standards (I'm not sure, but I think the "-3" includes more microprocessor and computer control systems). As these are railroad-rebuilt units, they can sometimes have different model numbers applied to them like "GP38u", "GP38M-2", or just "GP38-2" or "GP38-3", etc. although it'll visually look like a straight non "-2" GP38 since the upgrades are purely internal. And to really confuse things, models can be modified in such a way to up- or down-rate the horsepower, thus changing the model number, which is sort of tied to the HP output of the engine. For example, there are a lot of old GP35s out there that have been rebuilt and classed as GP38-3s. (These rebuilds are very distinctive and recognizable.) Rebuild a GP40-2 to remove the turbocharger and it becomes a GP38-2. (The EMD 38 and 40 series have the exact same engine block, the difference being the 40 series generates an extra 1000 HP with the turbocharged exhaust.)

Also, model numbers that were introduced after the -2 series debuted, such as the GP50, GP60, etc. have "-2" systems, but no "-2" in the model number as there was never a previously offered non "-2" version to distinguish it from...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Its a DELAWARE & HUDSON #7098


I'm looking for a picture of the REAL Delaware & Hudson #7098. Ive spent about 3 hours now looking. It took me maybe 20 mins to get that picture of Burlington Northern #2083 which I have the EXACT SAME ENGINE in N scale. The 7098 is being a lot harder to find


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking for a picture of the REAL Delaware & Hudson #7098. Ive spent about 3 hours now looking. It took me maybe 20 mins to get that picture of Burlington Northern #2083 which I have the EXACT SAME ENGINE in N scale. The 7098 is being a lot harder to find


Probably because it never existed.

Index — Bridge Line Historical Society


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2021)

cv_acr said:


> Probably because it never existed.
> 
> Index — Bridge Line Historical Society


Ya probrobly right  Im still hoping as what a feeling that came over me when I found that BN 2083 picture


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Both GP38's and the later "Dash 2" models could have dynamic brakes.
The exterior changes were minimal (such as the water sight glass on the engineer's side).
The big differences were in the modular electronics that controlled the engine.

(oops, posted on page one, before I read page 2!)


----------

